

Surreptitiously Weakening Cryptographic Systems - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/02/surreptitiously_1.html

======
a3n
So now, besides studying the strength, correctness and vulnerabilities of
cryptographic systems, we need to study the strength, correctness and
vulnerabilities of the _processes_ that produce those systems.

